# Can Anyone Vouche for Superbiiz.com?



## NewPCGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

Was just wondering if anyone has used Superbiiz.com for computer parts, seeing as how newegg has appeared to raise prices a bit, they are cheaper currently and i wanted to know if they were a legit site. thanks! :jackson:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

It's appears ok. But I would rather pay more and get parts via newegg or tigerdirect then chance it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Stay with Newegg for reliability and support. Zip Zoom Fly is a good site if you want to mess with rebates. MWave is also a good site.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I'ld call them and see how long it takes to talk to an english speaking human. Their number is posted on the site.

BBB gives them a C+ rating as opposed to Newegg and TG each get A+.


----------



## NewPCGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

alright thanks, and yeah ima go with newegg. id rather have my card get here safely for the extra 10 bucks


----------



## NewPCGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

Also a note to anyone that reads this, i almost went with them as they had a promo code making the 5850 toxic only 309 dollars... but they do not allow for direct bank to them via paypal nor do they allow shipment without a 2.50 signing fee as well.

dont like the way they run things at all, in the end ordered from new egg for 340


----------

